# F. W. Muller Sons



## mastercraft1998 (Jul 10, 2011)

We found a six ounce bottle from F.W. Muller Sons on the bottom of our lake yesterday.  It is clear glass and has the Muller trade in the glass.  It is from the F.W. Muller Sons beverage company in Arlington Heights Illnios and has the words 'This Bottle Is Never Sold in the glass just above the bottom edge.

 From our brief research on google we identified that F.W. Muller bottled in Arlington Heights.  The company was sold several times.  It appears that the company was renamed in 1923.  I am trying to date this bottle.  I am not sure if the name change in 1923 would have changed the markings on the bottles.  There is not reference to Arlington Club Beverages on the bottle which suggests that the bottle dates between 1878 and 1923.

 Any additional information would be appreciated.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Show us a picture, if possible, and we will probably be able to pin down the date of manufacture pretty close. The wording: THIS BOTTLE NEVER SOLD is typical of soda bottles from the 1880s to 1890s. Others will likely supply more thorough information.

 THESE GUYS ARE TERRIFIC researchers.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello Kevin,

 Thanks for thinking of us for your bottle questions. Jim is quite right, we've gotta see some pictures of your bottle, preferably in natural light.

 I'm sure you saw this page.

 With such a long running firm, there are bound to be lots of different styled bottles.












 "Frederick William MÃ¼ller was born in Teterow, Mechlenburg-Schwerin, Germany, on July 1, 1848(9). His father, Jacob Wilhelm Leonhard Christian MÃ¼ller was a merchant who died in Teterow in 1866. His mother, Sophia Wilelmina Christiana Sass MÃ¼ller died the following year. Frederick was the eldest of five children. He received a fair education according to German customs and worked as a clerk in his fatherâ€™s store before traveling to the United States. On Frederickâ€™s arrival to this country in June 1868, he traveled to Chicago. There, he found employment with Sass and Hefner, manufacturers of soda water until March 1872. Louis Carl Henry Sass, one the partners of this firm was Frederickâ€™s half-brother.

 He arrived in Arlington Heights, then known as Dunton, Good Friday, March 1872. Here Frederick and his half brother became partners forming the company Sass and Brother, manufacturers of soda water. The bottling works were located at what is now 116 S. Dunton St. Their partnership only lasted until the end of 1872 when Frederick purchased his half brotherâ€™s interest in the company and formed F.W. MÃ¼ller Carbonated Beverages." From.


----------

